# MP3 ringtone software for Nokia 6600



## Dreamer (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello ppl, here is one nice app that enables us to use mp3's as ringtones in Nokia 6600, although i am not sure about other models that the company making it is claiming to support. Hope it helps many ppl here.

Some official info:



> WMAPlus! 1.2.0 The first wma player and more ...
> 
> Good news for Nokia 6600, Panasonic X700, X800 Users!
> This release of WMAPlus! is shipped with an mp3 plugin!
> ...



Download
PS: The software is shareware, but worth a try and buy, specially for Nokia 6600 users, although i didn't buy it <winks>. Plus, the site above has somehow stopped giving trial downloads of this software these days.

Here is another download link, but the site needs registration, and i am not sure if it is legal or not as i have not checked it. PM me or the mods to remove this link if its illegal.
Alternate Download

PM me if you need any kinda help, a presto...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

Dont mind but its a very old codec


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2006)

well i hav only the codecs that are required not requiring me to install this player and i hv all the codecs supported .... btw i did not like the player ....


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 12, 2006)

I use it to set mp3's as ringtones, don't know of any other way to do it. If there is any other way, please do share.


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2006)

well wat i am saying is thatu hav instaled a media player to set mp3s as ringtones wat i hv done is obtained only the codecs that wma player uses to set mp3s as ringtones and installed only these codecs whereby i dont need to install a player ...... thats all


----------

